# Choosing between two different Olympus bodies



## davholla (May 13, 2019)

I was thinking of going to Olympus for Macros because of the focus stacking built in.
I am not sure which of these two 
Olympus OM-D E-M1 (£295 second hand)
or 
OM-D E-M5 MK II Body Black (£419 new) to get.
Any thoughts?


----------



## ac12 (May 14, 2019)

Some of the EM1-mk1 have a known problem with the rear dial not working properly or outright failing.  
If yours has not had the problem, if it may happen is a roll of the dice.  
If yours had the problem and was fixed by Olympus, that is good. 

Still, given a choice between a used EM1-mk1 and a new EM5, I would go with the EM1.
I would ask the seller to send in the camera under warranty (if it is still under warranty) to get it checked out and have the back dial serviced.


----------

